# How to get a Tailor Visa?



## NonStopLeo (Mar 16, 2013)

*I am working in Dubai and living in Sharjah.

I am looking for an employment visa for my nephew who is an experienced tailor in Pakistan. He is working in Pakistan and want to move to UAE.

Can anyone please guide me, how can I get an employment visa for a tailor? Also please confirm how much it will cost to me? Thanks *


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Please read the thread marked 'READ BEFORE POSTING'.

Your nephew must secure a job and his employer will arrange a visa. You cannot do this.


----------

